# Port 953



## hahni (10. Jan. 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

bei mir ist immer Port 953 offen und wird als "unknown" bezeichnet. Hat der nicht irgendwas mit BIND zu tun? Oder eine Sicherheitslücke?

Beste Grüße

Björn


----------



## Till (11. Jan. 2008)

Poste mal die Ausgabe von:

netstat -tap


----------



## hahni (12. Jan. 2008)

Ich habe dir diesbezüglich ein Mail geschrieben, weil die Ausgabe zu groß für einen Post und erst recht für eine PM war


----------



## Till (12. Jan. 2008)

Das sieht soweit gut aus. Port 953 ist von Bind und auch nur an localhost gebunden.


----------



## hahni (12. Jan. 2008)

Also gemäß meinem Ausgabe nix dramatisches oder Besorgnis erregendes?


----------

